# New carpet fitted in house - strong smell



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi guys

We had a new carpet fitted in our house a few months ago and there was a strong chemically smell coming from it. 

I searched online and suspected it was gassing out. Tried to ventilate the room too but still smelt strong

Bought a vax and shampoo'd it twice. Also tried lemon scent shake n vac. 

There is still a smell but more worryingly if I am in the new room too long I start feeling itchy...!

Any advice as to what I can try next. And what could be causing the smell and irritation?


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Few months?!

Definitely get in touch ASAP with whoever put it in.

I've never personally recognised any smells from new carpet but even if it is there, shouldn't last more than a week at most.

They probably used dodgy spray adhesive or something.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

As above, usually gone within a week and it's not usually a bad smell?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Its normally a glue type smell -it can be from the underlay ?


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi guys - just to update

We used the Vax to shampoo the carpet again. Lots of dirt picked up and carpet looks lighter now...very odd given it is a new carpet. But maybe it picked up dirt in storage...

The smell has now gone as I think the cleaned carpet could degass properly

Thanks again for everyone's help


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Get a cat and let it wee in the corner.
Smell will soon disappear


----------

